# Using evaporated milk



## JoAnn L. (Jun 4, 2006)

Can you use evaporated milk in making instant pudding instead of regular milk?


----------



## goodgiver (Jun 4, 2006)

I tried it one time and it just did not set up like it is supposed to.  Of course maybe I did something wrong.  Oh by the way I used it right from the can.   Maybe it should be diluted and cold first.  I don't know but that was my expercience with it.     Let me know if you have better luck.


----------



## Shunka (Jun 4, 2006)

Yes, you should dilute it with cold water ( half and half) and then chill. It won't taste quite the same but will work in a dire pinch.


----------

